# could i get away with it?



## LoolaBear

could i get away with a water birth? my BMI is smack bang on 32 and was wondering if i could just get away with it cos i really want one.
who knows if morning sickness kicks in majorly like it did last time i could end up loosing weight and be able to have one its just i really want a water birth lol.
midwife has told me its safe for me to start eating slimming world way. is it bad that im hoping to loose a bit of weight so i can have a water birth but doing it safely on a programme that has been regarded as safe by the royal college of midwifery? xx


----------



## lozzy21

They will go on your booking in BMI so no matter how much weight you loose it wont affect you having a water birth.

But on most places the cut of is 35 so you might be ok.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

are there rules on bmi for births then ?? I thought that it was blood pressure they went by ??


----------



## lozzy21

Yep they are Mrs Doddy. You cant have a water birth in hospital if your BMI is over 35. They dont like you having a home birth if your bmi is over 30-35 ish.


----------



## Pickles77

My BMI is 33 and no one has said anything to me about not having a home birth. I think the cut off is 35 in most places. I had my home birth visit last week and they even asked if I was planning a water birth. Not that I am, but I could if I wanted.


----------



## SIEGAL

How do they count BMI. Before I got pregnant I had a BMI of maybe 28? The second I got pregnant I got full of water which I think I am now replacing with fat as I am HUNGRY all the time. So my BMI is like a 31 I think..I dunno, but by the time I give birth I am sure it will be higher....


----------



## bky

I'd get the policies in writing. There was someone on here that was thinking she could have one but ended up being denied due to BMI.
I'm allowed one (presuming this one decides to come out naturally) here though my BMI was 38, so everywhere is different.


----------



## lozzy21

I dont know outside the UK but in the UK they go on what your bmi was at your first appointment


----------



## drfamily

wow i didn't know there was a cut off point for bmi to have a water or home birth not too sure what my is will have to check it out, but i am really hoping for a home birth this time. surely a women has a right to give birth how ever she wishes regardless of a raised bmi bizarre.


----------



## winegums

It's at your booking appointment. So whatever you weigh then they use to determine whether you can have a home birth or water birth or whatever! xx


----------



## lozzy21

drfamily said:


> wow i didn't know there was a cut off point for bmi to have a water or home birth not too sure what my is will have to check it out, but i am really hoping for a home birth this time. surely a women has a right to give birth how ever she wishes regardless of a raised bmi bizarre.

It is her choice but sometimes needs to fight for support.


----------



## winegums

yeh she can have whatever birth she wants the midwives will just not be too happy about it and will probably bang on about risks etc. They may agree to keep someone quiet then on the day - oh there are no pools available etc. unless you're having a home birth in which case just do what you want haha :D xx


----------



## drfamily

well good luck hope everything goes well for you.:thumbup:


----------



## roc

My bmi was 32 at booking in, and they have not even mentioned it as an obstacle for a home birth, or water birth for me,(they have other things though!) so if thats the only 'issue' then i wouldn't see a prob, but it may depend on where you are?


----------



## winegums

different trusts have different bmi cut offs roc, some 35 some 40! it just depends where you are xx


----------



## LoolaBear

when i was pregnant with the twins there was a notice that stated eligibilty for a water birth at the hospital and it said that BMI had to be below 32. but i dotn get weighed at my booking in appointment i get weighed at my 12 week scan/appointment! so going to adopt the slimming world lifestyle to be healthier for myself and my baby and if i loose weight with it then its a plus but not my number one priorety. xx


----------



## snagglepat

You are entitled to whatever kind of birth you want. If your local NHS trust has a policy against you having a water birth due to your BMI then look at getting AIMS involved to change their minds. (See here for more info: https://www.aims.org.uk/choosewater.htm) AIMS are fantastic if you're finding yourself up against unreasonable policies and usually if you just mention that you've been talking to them and they're on your side the midwives will do a bit of a turn around. 

The only issue is if you're planning a waterbirth in a hospital or birth centre becasue there they do have the right to say you can or can't use this room or that room because you're on their premises. If you really want a waterbirth then the only way to guarantee you'll have a pool to get into is to plan a home water birth. www.homebirth.org.uk is a great resource for info if that's something you'd consider. 

There's also this site, which is american, but full of useful info on plus-size pregnancy: https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/firstindex.html and this is also a good read: https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/lrgmoms.html 

I was on the cusp with my last pregnancy, but am definitely over this time. I have my booking in appointment on Thursday this week so we shall see how they rate my BMI then. I've been following slimming world (green days) for months and have kept it going since my BFP. I haven't lost any more weight since my BFP but despite having a bump so big I'm already in my maternity trousers I haven't gained a pound, so something is working somewhere!

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry - have I got this clear. It's not on your BMI at time of birth, it's your BMI at your frist booking in appointment? I am not sure what I weigh now, but I think my BMI was 27 at booking in.


----------



## LoolaBear

yeah its BMI at booking in appt as they cant calculate your true bmi later on in the pregnancy as they wont know what exactly is your weight and what is baby weight. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you :) 

Congrats on your BFP! :)


----------



## summer rain

Hi

my BMI is 31; although the booking midwife tried to make out thats a risk factor (even though in the local guidelines it says a BMI of greater than 35) she didn't say anything about me not being able to have a homebirth, but maybe thats because I've had a successful one before as well as precipitous labours which means its unlikely I will get to hospital in time should I suddenly go into labour...

Sophie


----------



## alio

i have a much higher bmi than that and rheumatoid arthritis and they have no problem with me having a water birth. xx


----------



## goddess25

Interesting... not quite sure what my BMI is right now but I will find out soon when i go to my first midwife appointment.


----------



## LoolaBear

is it strange that i dont actually get weighed at my booking in appointment with my midwife though and actually at my 12 week scan/appointment at the hospital? xx


----------

